# The Coding Network



## sarahpoe (Feb 15, 2017)

Has anyone had recent experience working for the Coding Network as a remote coder? I have seen some not so great reviews from the past (2013 and older). Most of the feedback I found was regarding the hiring process. Sounded like the testing for the hiring process was outdated with the use of illegible documentation (consisting of 52+ pages that had to be printed off and mailed back for review), and then getting the run around regarding available potions.  The biggest concern is whether or not the work is steady. I currently have a reliable full time position with great pay and benefits, but I am looking for a change. I would hate to give up my current job for a job that does not guarantee a steady paycheck. I was hoping someone could offer some current feedback.

Thank you


----------



## Coder019 (May 8, 2019)

*wasted my precious time..scam*

I took their test recently; I work in the same field and code those cases every day and they said I did not pass. I don't believe their results..it's a scam. Don't waste your time


----------



## twizzle (May 8, 2019)

sarahpoe said:


> Has anyone had recent experience working for the Coding Network as a remote coder? I have seen some not so great reviews from the past (2013 and older). Most of the feedback I found was regarding the hiring process. Sounded like the testing for the hiring process was outdated with the use of illegible documentation (consisting of 52+ pages that had to be printed off and mailed back for review), and then getting the run around regarding available potions.  The biggest concern is whether or not the work is steady. I currently have a reliable full time position with great pay and benefits, but I am looking for a change. I would hate to give up my current job for a job that does not guarantee a steady paycheck. I was hoping someone could offer some current feedback.
> 
> Thank you



If you currently have a good job with great pay and benefits, I don't know why you would want to look elsewhere. 

I understand that sometimes we get locked into tediousness or boredom if our work doesn't stimulate; we all need challenges in our everyday work.....that is how we grow and learn, but to consider a job that has no benefits, could potentially be tedious, and with no 100% guarantee of work every day is a no brainer.

Absolutely stay where you are. Job security is a great commodity.


----------



## Pathos (May 9, 2019)

I agree with twizzle. Although I personally believe it is healthy to always keep looking around in the market to get a feel for what's available, you should always look to improve your career in an upward fashion (better benefits, better pay, more challenges, more opportunities for advancements, etc.). I think you already have your answer in terms of The Coding Network, as your gut is telling you there's something fishy going on. While working as a Remote Coder can have its benefits, it's not all fine and dandy. Networking just becomes harder, and in extension getting promoted will require more of you (although not impossible), unless you jump to a different company.

If you feel you're getting bored with your current job, talk to your manager about it. Let them know you'd like to be more challenged. Perhaps ask them for another appropriate certification you can use in your job, and leverage that into a promotion. I recently took another job because of many reasons, but hitting a career ceiling at that company along with low pay were huge reasons why I left. 

Also, consider your long-term goals for your career. Where do you see yourself in 5-10 years? How can you get there? Again, perhaps have this conversation with your boss and make a career plan together. The worst they can tell you is no, and then perhaps its time to start looking seriously (for a better, stable job).

Timing here is everything. I have been told the best time to find a job is when you don't need it. The worst time is when you really need it.


Best of luck!


----------



## SMCoder (May 14, 2019)

*Disappointed*



Coder019 said:


> I took their test recently; I work in the same field and code those cases every day and they said I did not pass. I don't believe their results..it's a scam. Don't waste your time



I took the test about four weeks and ago and was told that I failed by four points, I too work in this field and did not understand the grading of the exam, they should clearly state that you have to pass each section by a percentage and not the overall score of 70%. very disappointed


----------



## Sunshine719 (Sep 1, 2021)

twizzle said:


> If you currently have a good job with great pay and benefits, I don't know why you would want to look elsewhere.
> 
> I understand that sometimes we get locked into tediousness or boredom if our work doesn't stimulate; we all need challenges in our everyday work.....that is how we grow and learn, but to consider a job that has no benefits, could potentially be tedious, and with no 100% guarantee of work every day is a no brainer.
> 
> Absolutely stay where you are. Job security is a great commodity.


Stay where you are! TCN is not what you think it is. I was with them for two years for the extra cash. It’s not worth it.


----------

